# Video of Stillen G35 Coupe



## bbadbill2 (Jun 14, 2005)

What do you think of the new STILLEN products? I went to STILLEN Z Days and came back with this little video. Play STILLEN video! 

More to come: 4 Part series, "What it takes to build a STILLEN G35 Coupe from the ground up with Stillen Motors in Costa Mesa".

Keep posting if you have ideas of what you would like to see.


- bbadbill2


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

bbadbill2 said:


> What do you think of the new STILLEN products? I went to STILLEN Z Days and came back with this little video. Play STILLEN video!
> 
> More to come: 4 Part series, "What it takes to build a STILLEN G35 Coupe from the ground up with Stillen Motors in Costa Mesa".
> 
> ...


I like Steve Millen. His products have a reputation for quality and Stillen is almost synonymous with Nissan tuning. However, the only negative I can think of is price. His products are much more expensive than the competitors.


----------



## bbadbill2 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, while they are expensive I think the quality and service far outway the need to look any further in Nissan performance. Not to mention, the video is pretty cool too.


----------

